# ADGA Registration for does with parents Not ADGA registered



## rosebayridgefarm

First please forgive me if this is miscategorized. 
My 2 Nigi does, now nearing freshening, are from a breeder who registers with AGS only.
Registering them with AGS was simple. But now I want to show.
I finally got my pin from ADGA to register online.
I submitted a herd name app today, and tried to register the does.
I came up with a problem as both my does' sires/dams are AGS only. The form won't recognize my does as purebred because I don't have an ADGA I'D to type in for the parents, and of course, the AGS registration doesn't amount to a hill of beans at this point, so I can't complete the form.

Has anyone registered goats with unregistered progenitors before with ADGA?
This must be possible, right?
I Have to do this so I can register our farm's kids with ADGA. Also, the ADGA people are Not helpful to ask these questions to. But Goat Spot members Are, I know


----------



## Frosty

I went thro this and it was surpose to be easy but I had to resend it in three or four times before we got it straightened out. I don't think you can do it on line but maybe, I called them and they told me what I needed to do it. One thing you will need is copys of the parents registration papers from where they are registered. I don't want to send you in the wrong direction so best call and talk to them sorry I can't help more.


----------



## ksalvagno

First get the registration from AGS. Then you have to fill out an ADGA application and mail it in with the original AGS registration. You have to pay like you are registering for the first time. They will mail back your AGS registration.


----------



## Goats Rock

Make copies of everything that you send to ADGA! Good luck.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm

Thanks, all.

The buck I borrowed for breeding this winter is also only AGS registered. I will mail in a service memo, but to register the lids, surely I don't have to have his owner mail in his AGS certificate of registration, do I?


----------



## ksalvagno

Personally I would get the kids registered in AGS. Then when you have the actual registration on your goats, then register with ADGA. Much easier when they are already registered with AGS.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm

Sounds like a good way to do it, ksalvagno, I'll do this.


----------



## Goatzrule

Are they NDs? If that is so I dont think you can reg them with ADGA. I had a friend go through this. ND are the only dairy breed that you can not reg them if you dont have both parents reg in ADGA.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As long as it's AGS they are registered with, they can be  

What I have done in the past, was make a copy of both parents AGS papers and send them in with the kids application.. 

Or if it's an older goat... Then transfer her to ADGA (which can be done but is a major pain!)


----------



## KW Farms

AGS and ADGA will "recognize" each others papers so if you have two AGS parents, but want the kids registered with ADGA: Make copies of the sire/dam AGS papers and attach them with the kid's ADGA application. They will register them, no problem. Same vice versa for the AGS registering.


----------



## Stacykins

Goatzrule said:


> Are they NDs? If that is so I dont think you can reg them with ADGA. I had a friend go through this. ND are the only dairy breed that you can not reg them if you dont have both parents reg in ADGA.


Yes, Nigerian Dwarves who are AGS registered can be registered with the ADGA. It can be a pain, though.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm

Ok, thanks, I've got all the information I need to register now. 
I'll reiterate the registration info here for anyone needingthis Iin the future.

The first scenario is as follows:
I bought 2 AGS registered (ND) does from a breeder,
and I want to register them with ADGA.
For this I need to mail to ADGA
(A) bill of sale for each doe I bought
(B) original certificate of my AGS registration for each doe 

The second scenario is as follows:
I borrowed an AGS registered buck to service both does
and I want to register resulting kids with the ADGA 
For this I need to mail in to ADGA
(A) A.service memo for each doe bred, filled.out by the back's owner
(B) A photocopy of the buck's AGS certificate (to ensure he is purebred)
(C) An ADGA fegistration form for each kid with the dam's ADGA number
Or, the original AGS certificate, if this is simultaneous with dams' registration


----------

